# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Here's how to open an Excel file automatically on boot up

## wisgro

For those of us who use an Excel file frequently this procedure is a big help: First, put the Excel file or a shortcut to the file in your XLStart folder. (My XLStart folder is in C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office 10) If you put the file in XLStart, future saves will be to the file located in XLStart. If you want to keep the file where it is now and have future saves go to its location, place a shortcut to the file in XLStart. Once this is done the file will open automatically when Excel is started instead of a blank Book1 worksheet. Now put a shortcut to the Excel Application in the Start folder. (Mine is C:\Documents and Settings\walter\Start Menu\Programs\Startup) After this procedure is set up Excel will open automatically when you boot up your PC or laptop and the file in the XLStart folder will be displayed for you to work on immediately. Two or 3 Excel files can be added to the XLStart folder and each one will open when Excel is started. (I haven't tested the limit.) Good luck.

----------


## santoshsonde

thanks...very useful...

----------


## kisanvikas2015

Hi,

I too want to open my default file in excel automatically.
I am using excel 2013 version & I found couple of folders with name Office12 & Office15.

Please help me which folder I should keep the file in.

Regards,
Vikas

----------

